# DECEMBER FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE 2011.



## clare

Happy Hav holidays!Well it's got to be our furbabies enjoying all the festive fun!Dressed up in their festive finery,enjoying the Christmas spirit!Helping to decorate the house,peeking at the presents!Here are a couple photos from years gone by,to start the ball rolling.


----------



## cmwoodard14

*Santa Paws*

Here are Buster and Sugar in their Hats and Scarves


----------



## Suzi

cmwoodard14 said:


> Here are Buster and Sugar in their Hats and Scarves


 Oh that is the best picture Buster and Sugar are all grown up they are so cute!


----------



## davetgabby

Super pictures. Going to be hard to compete with those but we'll try and get some new ones this year.


----------



## pjewel

Some of you may remember this. Not sure why it won't display the one photo.


----------



## whimsy

Always enjoy seeing all the adorable Havs on this forum!!


----------



## whimsy

took a bunch of photos today. She didn't try to eat the ribbons that I put around her neck which surprised me!


----------



## davetgabby

She always looks pretty Evelyn. You do a great job with her grooming. She's so photogenic too. And you take great pics.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Cute !!!!! Keep them coming


----------



## Ruthi

Evelyn, she is beautiful. Has her bangs been trimmed or, are they long?


----------



## whimsy

Ruthi said:


> Evelyn, she is beautiful. Has her bangs been trimmed or, are they long?


Thanks..I trim her bangs. She is not one who likes to wear a topknot.

Thanks Dave..She just loves being groomed..makes it easy for me


----------



## Kathie

Great pictures! Buster and Sugar look like old pros at being photographed!

Evelyn, Whimsy always looks so pretty like a little princess! I'm going to have to wait for the grandchildren to get here Christmas weekend since I need my little helpers to hold onto my renegade crew!


----------



## Beau's mom

*Beau & Santa Paws*

* Beau just isn't sure about this Santa guy. Well, it is his 1st Christmas!!*


----------



## krandall

Beau's face looks like Suzi's Maddie!


----------



## pjewel

How cute!


----------



## LuckyOne

These are adorable! Great pics everyone! I almost didn't look at this post since it said 2010?


----------



## jessegirl

Wow! These are all so great!!!! Here's Rollie in front of his first Christmas tree.


----------



## jessegirl

cmwoodard14 said:


> Here are Buster and Sugar in their Hats and Scarves


I can't believe you got them both to sit still in those hats and scarves!


----------



## davetgabby

Good one Jessica, but where's his presents.? Don't you torture him by putting them out there early . I love torturing Molly. She'll check them out every day until Christmas arrives. ound:


----------



## Jplatthy

Here are Sissy (hat only) Smokey (hat and beard) and Misty (elf Hat) the two older ones knew the drill but the baby didn't want any part of it lol...very hard to get a decent pic!


----------



## Jplatthy

I love seeing all the pictures..they are great! and everyone did a really good job..hope to see more!


----------



## davetgabby

darling ound:


----------



## jessegirl

davetgabby said:


> Good one Jessica, but where's his presents.? Don't you torture him by putting them out there early . I love torturing Molly. She'll check them out every day until Christmas arrives. ound:


Yeah! And I torture my hubby the same way! I'm evil that way.:evil:


----------



## Moe's Gram

Jessica - I LOVE your tree!!! and Rollie is pretty cute also!


----------



## Julie

Great photos everyone! :clap2:


----------



## Thumper

I'm happy to see this thread brought back and added on to.

We took Gucci to see Santa on Monday night  She was actually "ok", didn't freak out as much as I thought she would, although, she wasn't that into Santa either..lol

Kara


----------



## krandall

Thumper said:


> I'm happy to see this thread brought back and added on to.
> 
> We took Gucci to see Santa on Monday night  She was actually "ok", didn't freak out as much as I thought she would, although, she wasn't that into Santa either..lol
> 
> Kara


The look on Santa's face makes it look like he might not be that into dogs either!ound:


----------



## krandall

I don't have a new photo from this year yet... Who knows when we'll even get the tree up with all the construction we still have going on? But here is a photo from Kodi's first Christmas, with the tree in "protective custody".:biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy

great photos everyone!!! I actually tried to convience my hubby to dress up as Santa so Whimsy could have her picture taken on his lap and he just rolled his eyes at me.I think that meant no.


----------



## Suzi

Thumper said:


> I'm happy to see this thread brought back and added on to.
> 
> We took Gucci to see Santa on Monday night  She was actually "ok", didn't freak out as much as I thought she would, although, she wasn't that into Santa either..lol
> 
> Kara


 I love Thumpers Holiday outfit.


----------



## trueblue

Santa isn't allowed to wear Falcon red to our house, so here are Santos Claus and Elf Brew in the appropriate colors.


----------



## krandall

trueblue said:


> Santa isn't allowed to wear Falcon red to our house, so here are Santos Claus and Elf Brew in the appropriate colors.


Cute! Hi Kim, we've missed you! I don't think I knew you'd gotten a second Hav!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Here is Augie from last year - when he still had hair - before Finn destroyed it! I will have to try to get one of the Finn Monster - if I ever get a tree put up.


----------



## clare

Great photos everyone,that Santa didn't look he was enjoying sharing the lime light with Gucci!Well you can tell I'm feeling better,I've been playing around taking a couple of shots of the pups,slightly strange,Dizzie's nose hasn't come out shiny black,makes him look like he has a brown nose,maybe it's the shine reflecting in the flash,didn't happen with Nellie.
The last photo is Teddie the cat,just pondering the mice.Hmm, nice mice!


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Here is Augie from last year - when he still had hair - before Finn destroyed it! I will have to try to get one of the Finn Monster - if I ever get a tree put up.


It sounds like Finn-man will DEFINITELY need his tree in a cage!!!ound:


----------



## misstray

I don't have room in my apartment for a full Christmas tree and knowing Brody, I can imagine it'd be more bother keeping him off of it anyhow. I'm sort of dreading going to my mom and dad's over the holidays for that reason. I hope he doesn't knock over the tree! I will probably put up my tabletop tree, but I know even that is going to be an issue with him.

Loving the holiday photos though.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

krandall said:


> It sounds like Finn-man will DEFINITELY need his tree in a cage!!!ound:


You know, I am trying to decide if I even want to mess with it this year! If the kids weren't coming home, I definitely would be inclined to not bother! Man, do I sound like a fuddy duddy! :biggrin1:

Enjoying all these Christmas-y photos.

Clare - glad you are feeling better!


----------



## jessegirl

Moe's Gram said:


> Jessica - I LOVE your tree!!! and Rollie is pretty cute also!


Thanks, Kim! It's quite a chore to put up, but we love it.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

krandall said:


> here is a photo from Kodi's first Christmas, with the tree in "protective custody".:biggrin1:


One way to tell your Hav isn't a puppy anymore: you no longer have to keep the tree and trimmings out of reach!


----------



## irnfit

Kodi and Shelby a couple of yrs ago


----------



## Julie

All the pictures are darling! I love this thread!


----------



## krandall

Mojo's Mom said:


> One way to tell your Hav isn't a puppy anymore: you no longer have to keep the tree and trimmings out of reach!


We'll see... I still had to cage it last year. But he HAS calmed down a lot since then!


----------



## krandall

irnfit said:


> Kodi and Shelby a couple of yrs ago


Awww, they're BOTH really cute, but I LOVE the photo of Shelby!


----------



## trueblue

krandall said:


> Cute! Hi Kim, we've missed you! I don't think I knew you'd gotten a second Hav!


Thanks, Karen. He came home in October, and we are thrilled to have him (except Santos isn't crazy about having his coat torn to shreds). He's Janizona's Bring on the Day, Brew


----------



## motherslittlehelper

trueblue said:


> Thanks, Karen. He came home in October, and we are thrilled to have him (except Santos isn't crazy about having his coat torn to shreds). He's Janizona's Bring on the Day, Brew


Those little brothers are excessively hard on big brothers' coats!! Augie and Santos could have a big discussion and compare notes/coats. Augie's topknot is nearly nonexistent these days. I don't think Augie knows the difference, but I want to cry when I see how ragged it is and remember how pretty it was! I don't know how many little topknot rubber bands have gone through Finn! :frusty:

Brew is a cutie! I wasn't sure that was a real live puppy! He looks like a stuffed toy!


----------



## Thumper

krandall said:


> The look on Santa's face makes it look like he might not be that into dogs either!ound:


ound:ound:

It was actually "Pet night" at the Mall, first two Mondays of December from 6-9, pets welcome for Mall photos..I *did* ask him if he had any pets and he said he had one, an australian shephard, but I can imagine sitting with a bunch of strange dogs...with the squeaky toys going off like crazy to get them to look at the camera..haha..

*sigh*, my kids won't indulge me anymore, too old! Yet, too young for them to be having grandchildren, so Gucci gets the honor 

Kara


----------



## krandall

Thumper said:


> ound:ound:
> 
> It was actually "Pet night" at the Mall, first two Mondays of December from 6-9, pets welcome for Mall photos..I *did* ask him if he had any pets and he said he had one, an australian shephard, but I can imagine sitting with a bunch of strange dogs...with the squeaky toys going off like crazy to get them to look at the camera..haha..
> 
> *sigh*, my kids won't indulge me anymore, too old! Yet, too young for them to be having grandchildren, so Gucci gets the honor
> 
> Kara


It never worked well with my kids. The older one was always trying to remove the guy's beard to prove he wasn't the REAL Santa, and the younger one just shrieked in horror at the idea of sitting on that big, strange, red lap.


----------



## Beau's mom

*A Christmas Tree??*

Are you guys saying we will _ever_ be able to have a Christmas tree again? Just the _thought_ _:suspicious:_ of Beau and a tree filled with glass balls and precious memories makes me soooooo nervous!!!

_Lorraine_


----------



## Jplatthy

The pics are great.....let's see more!


----------



## clare

Luckily we have never had any trouble with the dogs and Christmas trees.Even when we had other breeds,touch wood even the cats aren't too bad,especially as we haven't a fresh tree this year.Here's a photo of our youngest Grandson Bertie with Dizzie[Nellie on the floor]by the little tree in the hall.


----------



## davetgabby

Need to take some new ones ,but here is an older one.


----------



## clare

Oh my what a glamour puss Molly!Oh don't take that puss bit as an insult, it is meant as a compliment!


----------



## Jplatthy

She's beautiful and poses so well for the camera!


----------



## davetgabby

Jplatthy said:


> She's beautiful and poses so well for the camera!


 Yeah, she loves Christmas. Especially she likes the toys Santa leaves. Next weekend , the groomer comes, and the tree goes up, she'll be in her glory as soon as she see's her presents go under the tree.


----------



## TilliesMom

here's Tillie and the kids this afternoon! (pardon my daughter, she is wearing her dance clothes! LOL)


----------



## clare

Tillie doesn't look too sure about that tricky piece of tinsel!


----------



## clare

Here's some pics of the pups this afternoon.It's been rainy and wet all afternoon,and I'm still not feeling any where near 100%,so we just had a lazy day again,don't know if I shall ever be able to anything else!Anyway here goes.Nellie and friends,Dizzie and Nellie,Teddie watching the tree,Turkey watching Teddie! Nellie running through the hall.


----------



## TilliesMom

OH MY GOSH, your hallway is GORGEOUS!!!!

Ya, Tillie was NOT digging the garland (or garlic as my daughter kept calling it! LOL) and was only on her her for a second as she tried to eat it! LOL


----------



## Clair&Bear

Beary Christmas! 

♥ Clair & Bear :wave:


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww she is so tiny!!! sweet pics!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Clare, how are those arches fastened to the wall? That is a really creative decoration. 

Clair-Bear is adorable. I love the picture with the tongue sticking out-too cute!!


----------



## Kirby

Oh my gosh! I love that reindeer! So so cute!!


----------



## clare

Thanks everyone for the nice comments about the hall decorations.The arches were DH's idea many years ago,and we have had different colour schemes over the years, but for the last couple of years we have had our Narnia theme.DH's name is Nigel and the arches are either known as Nigel's erections,or Dad's erections!!They are bendy frames that I cover in garlands and then decorate, they are wired to little eyelet screws that DH puts into the door frames each year,and then takes out after the festivities.

Little Bear reindeer is too cute!


----------



## shimpli

HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!


----------



## clare

Ache is stunning,I do think that she and Ceylon look similar,both very beautiful.


----------



## Naiti

Hi,

I hope you don't mind if I post some photos, I'm new here from Hungary.

All of your havs are beautiful. And I just love to wach your photos.

He is my havanese Mr Darcy. Last Christmas and this year.


----------



## misstray

No one ever minds pictures!

They are all adorable, everyone!


----------



## clare

Ah,how old is Mr Darcy?I do like his colouring.We all love to see lots of pics.


----------



## jessegirl

Rollie's really got the meaning of the season now!


----------



## Kathie

Here are my four most precious kids!


----------



## clare

Lovely!lovely,happy photos.Nothing better than Grandchildren and Havs,except more grandchildren and Havs!
McGee looks a sturdy fellow.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kathie - what do your two human kids have on their heads?? Cute photo! McGee is growing up!

And look at Ache - such a lady.

Mr. Darcy does have great coloring! And yes we do love photos, Naiti, so keep them coming!

And Rollie - I love Rollie - he reminds me a bit of Finn.

I don't think I am going to get a Christmas photo of Finn. We are putting drops in his ears for an ear infection and his ear hair is all stringy and oily looking. 

Clare - Nigel's erections??? ound: Too funny!! But I agree that the arches are beautiful! And such shiny floors! 

Love this thread! And all the Havs in their finery!


----------



## jessegirl

Kathie said:


> Here are my four most precious kids!
> 
> View attachment 39206
> 
> 
> View attachment 39207


Kathie, it looks like your son stole Rollie! Our pups are so much alike!


----------



## jessegirl

clare said:


> Here's some pics of the pups this afternoon.It's been rainy and wet all afternoon,and I'm still not feeling any where near 100%,so we just had a lazy day again,don't know if I shall ever be able to anything else!Anyway here goes.Nellie and friends,Dizzie and Nellie,Teddie watching the tree,Turkey watching Teddie! Nellie running through the hall.


Love those! It looks like the turkey is giving your cat a talking-to!


----------



## jessegirl

Clair&Bear said:


> Beary Christmas!
> 
> ♥ Clair & Bear :wave:


Just want to smoosh him!


----------



## Kathie

That is my grandson, Jessica! And yes, every time I see a picture of Rollie I do a double-take because he looks so much like McGee!

Gigi, McGee is a sturdy little fellow but I can feel every rib on his body - I worry we're not feeding him enough! His legs are stocky and his paws are three times bigger than Abby's!

Linda, the grandchildren are wearing headbands with stuffed Christmas light bulbs! We had a reindeer one that got broken. I may post a picture of Kate wearing it before it got broken! They were actually made for dogs but fit the kids perfectly!!!


----------



## Atticus

Wow just looked at ALL of these! too Cute. Here's Atticus!


----------



## Kathie

*Reindeer*

I just can't resist posting these two pictures - one that is best of the grandchildren and one that best shows off McGee! Our dogs LOVE them as much as we do!!!


----------



## clare

Darling children and dogs!All so good looking.


----------



## davetgabby

shimpli said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!


What great pics Tere, simply great.


----------



## davetgabby

great stuff Kathie. Precious.


----------



## davetgabby

jessegirl said:


> Rollie's really got the meaning of the season now!


Love the expression on his face Jessica.


----------



## waybrook

Here's Panda patiently waiting for Santa...


----------



## waybrook

Kathie your grands and furbabies are absolutely adorable. McGee has gotten so big!

All the babies look like they have the Christmas spirit - such beautiful Havs on this forum..


----------



## Moe's Gram

Here are Maddux and Jax modeling their new Christmas bandanas.


----------



## krandall

Somehow I lost track of this thread. All the kids, furkids and human alike, are adorable! Great pix!


----------



## clare

Panda deserves an extra treat for being so patient!


----------



## Pattie

So very heartwarming! I LOVE the pictures!


----------



## RickR

Love all the pictures. HAPPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL.


----------



## Kathie

All the pups look so cute and festive!

Donna, thanks! Panda looks adorable sitting in the chair that looks like it's just made for Santa! Are those Havs on the pillow?


----------



## waybrook

Kathie said:


> All the pups look so cute and festive!
> 
> Donna, thanks! Panda looks adorable sitting in the chair that looks like it's just made for Santa! Are those Havs on the pillow?


I hadn't thought about the pillow till you said that... I went and took a good look at it - and they look like Havs to me (or maybe poodles...


----------



## clare

*A very Happy Christmas everyone!!*

Slightly blurry pics of Dizzie and Nellie getting into the Christmas spirit.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Clare/Gigi:

Dizzie and Nellie look so beautiful and in the holiday spirit, but I also want to comment that your furniture is fabulous, especially in that the color is perfect for the season. Or, do you have slipcovers made for just for Chrsitmas? :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Here we are, getting ready for Christmas. The troops and Santa Paws, et al.


----------



## davetgabby

Greaat pics Geri. What a lovely and warm looking home you have. Lucky dogs.


----------



## waybrook

Geri your babies are so cute - but Ruby is just a pip! You can just see the mischief in her eyes!


----------



## jessegirl

I love this thread!!!!


----------



## pjewel

Thanks Dave. Funny, I thought the same thing when I saw your photos.

Donna, you have that right. Ms. Tuesday is indeed a pip.


----------



## wynne

*maya as santa paws!*


----------



## clare

StarrLhasa said:


> Clare/Gigi:
> 
> Dizzie and Nellie look so beautiful and in the holiday spirit, but I also want to comment that your furniture is fabulous, especially in that the color is perfect for the season. Or, do you have slipcovers made for just for Chrsitmas? :biggrin1:


Thank you for your kind comments! We have had our drawing room deep red for many years,when we wanted to redecorate it about 5 years ago, our 2 nieces said we had to keep to the same sort of colour because it was the Christmas room,so as every one in the immediate family comes to us for Christmas we had to oblige our nieces!We really only use this room in the winter.


----------



## clare

Maya,what a stunning Santa paws!


----------



## jessegirl

Santa Paws is coming to town!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

My husband came home with antlers for Lizzie. They are a little hard to see with the fireplace. They stayed on about 5 seconds. The little collar that came with it is way to tight on her. Sorry the pic is blurry-I do not think that iPhones take the best pictureshttp://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=39366&stc=1&d=1324755563

oops, it's sideways, too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

OMG!!!!! I finally have some time catch up on the forum, what a fun wonderful, happy thread. I love all of the pics!!!!! I can't even find a favorite I just love them all. Happy Holidays to everyone, hope your homes are filled with laughter, love, and happiness. 
Here's a pic of Yogi and Misty.


----------



## davetgabby

Darlings they are Robbie. Here's one I finally took today.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

She looks like she wants to take a peek.


----------



## krandall

The Laughing Magpie said:


> OMG!!!!! I finally have some time catch up on the forum, what a fun wonderful, happy thread. I love all of the pics!!!!! I can't even find a favorite I just love them all. Happy Holidays to everyone, hope your homes are filled with laughter, love, and happiness.
> Here's a pic of Yogi and Misty.


HI Robbie, we've been missing, you, girl! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## krandall

davetgabby said:


> Darlings they are Robbie. Here's one I finally took today.


Awww, look at that lovely, fluffy girl!:kiss:


----------



## davetgabby

Here's one of our new granddaughter that only Gwen has seen, on her trip to Calgary. And Gwen says a better one of Molly (smiling this time) lol.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Look at those blue eyes and is that red hair....going to be a heartbreaker. Grandchildren are the best!!!!! Molly is smiling, I think she did peek.


----------



## davetgabby

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Look at those blue eyes and is that red hair....going to be a heartbreaker. Grandchildren are the best!!!!! Molly is smiling, I think she did peek.


 LMAO . I kept telling her she was color blind. She's been telling me that Lily's hair isn't red but strawberry. I told her someone with good vision would confirm that it's RED.


----------



## davetgabby

Just sitting looking at pics . Dug this old one out of Gwen's files. Not Christmas related but here's the other two women in my life besides Molly. Gwen and daughter Keri on the right. My 1980 Camaro dates it. LOL


----------



## davetgabby

had to show this one that came today of Bambi and Thumper


----------



## Quennell

Merry Christmas from Manny!


----------



## whimsy

cute picture of Manny..lots of stockings hung on that mantle!
I have one more christmas picture to contribute..It's my DH dressed up and Whimsy wasn't fooled for one minute. She knew exactly who it was!She gave 'Santa' a big fat lick on the face. She blends in nicely with his beard and the trim on the coat don't ya think!.LOL I certainly have enjoyed all the wonderful pictures that everyone has posted during the month of Dec. Hard to believe it is almost a new year.


----------



## lanabanana

*Merry Christmas, Everyone!!*

Baxter makes a very cute reindeer.


----------



## pjewel

They are all wonderful. Hope everyone had a special holiday with loved ones. It is hard to believe it's almost 2012.


----------



## clare

whimsy said:


> cute picture of Manny..lots of stockings hung on that mantle!
> I have one more christmas picture to contribute..It's my DH dressed up and Whimsy wasn't fooled for one minute. She knew exactly who it was!She gave 'Santa' a big fat lick on the face. She blends in nicely with his beard and the trim on the coat don't ya think!.LOL I certainly have enjoyed all the wonderful pictures that everyone has posted during the month of Dec. Hard to believe it is almost a new year.


That's not your DH,unless you are Mrs Santa Claus!And maybe Whimsy is a little helper!


----------



## clare

davetgabby said:


> had to show this one that came today of Bambi and Thumper


Oh I love Bambi and Thumper!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Wishing all my forum family a Healthy, Happy and Prosperous New Year. 
Here's a picture Christmas day DH, Alison, pups, and me.


----------



## davetgabby

And to you and yours, Hav a great New Year too Robbbie. What a sixpack of smiles.


----------



## krandall

Awww, Merry Christmas, Robbie! You guys are ALL adorable!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Still loving these


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Thought I'd add another. The dogs got bully sticks and treats for Christmas, They did get Hanukkah presents as the two holidays ran together this year.


----------



## Moe's Gram

Jax - waiting patiently to open one of his gifts.

Maddux - apparently not sure he's allowed to get into his stocking. Jax obviously had no worries about getting into his.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cute!!!!


----------

